

Makani – Airborne Wind Turbines - locusm
http://www.google.com/makani/

======
JoeAltmaier
600kW powers 300 houses? I though it took ~20kW per residential feed - so
600kW would be 30 houses.

And one has to wonder - what happens when the wind abruptly stops? The glider
would land before being reeled to the tower. The glider has props on the top
AND bottom.

I think this has a way to go.

